# can i eat cheese?



## swippy01 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm heading back to the gym after a couple of years break.
My aim will be to lose fat (beer belly) and gain strength.
I've read numerous articles on 'getting ripped' and the main difference to this gym attempt will be a greater focus on diet.
I've also read articles about increased protein and lower carbs and I'm staring to get an appreciation on what foods are a yes and which are a no.
My question is...where does CHEESE fit in??
I currently have cheese with sandwiches, jacket potatoes, grated, on toast, on crackers etc etc.
So if this time at the gym is going to be different and I want to get it right, am I allowed my beloved cheese and if so in what size portions.

Many thanks


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 4, 2011)

Should be fine as long as you stay within your goal grams of fat per day, and within your goal calories.


----------



## zoco (Oct 4, 2011)

You are fine eating cheese as long as you watch your overall calories and don't want to cut to single digit number


----------



## ThreeGigs (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheese is a good source of both calcium and protein, and although it's high in fat, it's still a good addition to your diet. Studies have shown that for men, diets high in calcium cause them to lose more belly fat.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 4, 2011)

zoco said:


> You are fine eating cheese as long as you watch your overall calories and don't want to cut to single digit number



So what's the deal with cheese? Just the high fat content?


----------



## zoco (Oct 5, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> So what's the deal with cheese? Just the high fat content?



The fat and lactose content.


----------



## Schez (Oct 6, 2011)

I personally find that cheese makes me gain bodyfat, so I get calcium/fats from better sources. Calcium I get from Greek yogurt/soy milk and fat I get from flaxseeds, avocados, olive oil, nuts.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

You can eat as much cottage cheese as you want...
I eat 0% fat and 1g of carbs cottage cheese.


----------



## RedWindsor (Oct 6, 2011)

i actually had teh same question, lately ive been doing 0% Fat Feta cheese with Kalamata Olives in my morning eggs (4) with a few strips of bacon, delicious although i haven't been on that enough to see if im making any sort of weight loss progress


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

Go ahead and eat that cheese


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

Just not the cheese under azzas nuts


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

Boom hit 1000 posts


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 6, 2011)

I love cheese and eat it daily. Cottage cheese is a great protein source as well.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 6, 2011)

In general, as long as it fits your macros, you're good.  

With that said, I remove cheese from my diet when going low cals, but that has more to do with me not being able to take a shit than the nutritional content.


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

cheese is great! just watch your portion size


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2011)

Read homework 1 in my sig; set your diet up in fitday, and eat whatever you want - including cheese - provided you stay within your limits.


----------



## mathewhogard (Oct 6, 2011)

It is quite obvious that eating cheese is going to increase your fat level. But if double your work out it does not going to harm you.


----------



## RedWindsor (Oct 6, 2011)

does Cheese have the appropriate fat contents? like Mono, Sat, and poly? is it good fat or bad fat?


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2011)

It's fine - just fitday your day, and eat as much of any of your daily foods as you like, given your calories and macros.


----------



## rob321 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cottage cheese mixed with yogurt every nite before bed


----------



## niki (Oct 13, 2011)

I could not live without cheese.   feta, bleu, cheddar, chevre, smoked mozz....oh god.....I've got to go now....


----------

